# [REVIEW] Audioengine D1 DAC: A Feature Packed Entry DAC



## Swimsonny

*Audioengine D1 DAC Review*   
*Introduction:*
   
  When I am at home I will listen to my music on the computer. This is for a few simple reasons, it has loads of memory and all my music is on there, it is mainly in low compression FLAC and I will be on my computer for whatever I am doing. The earphones I will be using will differ, right now I am using my Heir Audio 4.Ai but I always swap and change. My computer is an iMac from mid 2010 and one thing that always annoys me is that whatever programme I use to listen to music with, be it iTunes or VLC player, it never sounds nearly as good as one of my sources, even with a good amp you can tell it could be better. The reason for this is quite simple and that is that my iMac does not have a good enough sound card or internal DAC. A DAC is something that transfers the 0s and 1s into the music that we hear and love, from digital to analogue. So if you are having the same problem with your computers sound whatever it is, then what you will want is an external DAC and that is what the Audioengine D1 is. This is a relatively cheap unit coming in at roughly £150, especially when compared to some other DACs going straight over a grand! Now obviously you want to know if it is any good, right?
   
 ​ ​   
   
*The Package:*
   
  So your greeted with a nice brown box with another box inside and then we have the DAC it self. Everything was presented very nicely.Other than the DAC itself we have everything that you need to get going with it. Obviously you get a set up guide, which simply takes you through how to set it up and all the different uses that can be found for it (there is quite a few) and you also get a product brochure.
   
​   
  Just to keep the DAC safe you also get a really nice little microfiber pouch to carry them around with you.
   
​   
  Lastly you get the magic USB cable the piece of equipment that connects you up to your computer! It is 2 foot long, well built with chunky connectors and the connections are all gold plated which I did not expect but am very pleased with.
​   
​   
*Simplicity:*
   
  This can be used straight of the box by quite simply plugging it in and off you go. There is a lot of ways you can set it up but they are all very simple. You do not need any special software on your computer and as far as I am concerned all computers will be compatible. For the most simple of methods, connect the USB cable into your computers USB port, straight into the D1 DAC and then connect your headphones and that is it. Also you will have to change the output of your computer, which on a Mac is a simple case of going onto system preferences, sound and then changing from speaker out put to the Audioengine D1 DAC option.
   
*Features:*
  This is some were that the D1 really excels and that is because there is so many way you can use it. Other similar priced DACs just do not compare and some simply have a headphone out and a USB in. What we have on this is two input and then two outputs. The two inputs are quite simple but very handy. One is the USB input and the easiest to use as it powers it at the same time. We also have for better sound an optical in which can connect to your computer if it has the right outputs, which my iMac does, or you can us it to connect to a TV. However to power it you will still have to use the USB cable which will have to be connected to a power source such as the mains. As for outputs we have a 3.5mm headphone out and a RCA analogue out. Using the analogue out you can connect to some speakers, an AV receiver or a desktop headphone amplifier that has RCA in so that it can be a pre amp. The headphone out comes very handy also as the D1 also has a built in headphone amplifier so you can plug your headphones straight in. Also unconventionally, you can use the headphone out to connect to a headphone amp that does not have RCA in and this actually sounds great.
   
 ​ ​  ​ ​   
   
  It also supports 24/96, which is impressive and has a AK4396 DAC if you know your DACs.
   
*Build Quality:*
   
  It is unlikely anything will happen to this if in a desktop rig nut you may take it on the move with a laptop as it is small enough and therefore it handily is solid enough to take a few blows. The housing is very well constructed and has two screws on either side holding it together. It is all plastic and has two little rubber stands which prop it up nicely. This will be able to take a few blows with now worries although mine is staying on my desktop.
   
   
*Sound Quality:*
   
  Obviously the most important factor with this is the sound quality. Now quickly I will say that it does make a clear difference to the sound of just your computer. The sound is also worth its price but sadly that is all. The package and features are way above the price but the sound is not going to exceed the price and it is likely you can get better sounding DACs with less features for as much. The sound however is quite fun. It has a tad of warmth to it and a slight bass emphasis to it. However although it is just generally better than the sound straight from the iMac, it does have its faults. One is that it does sound quite compressed with a smaller soundstage and not the best instrument separation. Another is the detail and clarity is also not to great. However the sound is as I said fun and a vast improvement to just the computer. The bass has a good extension with it adding a bit of rumble and we also have an improvement in the texture of the sound. I also found it makes the treble a bit more laid back and the mids warm.
   
 *Use as a Headphone Amplifier*   
 ​ ​   
*Hiss:*
   
  Using a very sensitive IEM such as the Fischer Audio DBA-02 to check for any hiss, I happened to come across none at all, which is very handy as it can be a problem with headphone amplifiers.
   
*Driving Power:*
   
  If you chose to buy this as a DAC and also to just use its headphone output then you might want to pair it with some high impedance headphones that will need some power to drive. I paired them with the power hungry Sennheiser HD580 with there impedance of 300 ohms to see how they coped.
   
  With low impedance IEMs I can turn the volume knob the slightest bit to get a good volume but with the HD580s you do really have to turn it a fair few times to get a good listening volume but you can keep turning it and get it very loud indeed. There is no problem with volume but it also has to succeed in driving them efficiently and not just loudly. They do not do an awful job but it is far from a thumbs up performance. Now with a more powerful amplifier like my Objective 2, which I actually have, going from the D1 (use it as a pre amp) the sound is so much more full, textured and extended on both ends of the frequency response. So were you could say it does the job I will not recommend this to drive any high impedance headphones. However of course that was never what this was intended to do.
   
*Radio Interference:*
   
  Another problem that I have found with headphone amplifiers is radio interference from mobile phones. Although you will not be using this with a phone, you may have it charging next to the DAC on your desk like I do and that could lead to problems. However Audioengine have made no problems in this department and I can rest my iPhone 4 on top of it and not hear the slightest noise when making a phone call or receiving a text.
   
   
*Overall Conclusion:*
   
  I think this could be the best entry level DAC even though I have not tried many. I say this because it sound okay making a clear difference but mainly because the amount of features for the price. You can use it in so many scenarios, which are just crazy, and it is well made and also small and therefore transportable. Quite simply if you want a better sound from your computer and something that will grant you that and have many uses then this will be a very well spent £150.


----------



## Kagaku

Nice review! I am new to all of this so I chose this amp/dac as a low cost entry. I mainly listen to music on my computer too and I just wanted something that is plug and play, eventually I will move up to more dedicated sources.


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





kagaku said:


> Nice review! I am new to all of this so I chose this amp/dac as a low cost entry. I mainly listen to music on my computer too and I just wanted something that is plug and play, eventually I will move up to more dedicated sources.


 
  Yeh you cant go wrong with this as a first amp dac combo that also has a lot of features. Hope you enjoy and let us know if you like it on here when you get it!


----------



## Kagaku

Will do


----------



## Jonas Kienitz

I bought this one recently! I'm going to get it by the end of week  Once if have listened to I'll send my impressions... Thanks for the review


----------



## Swimsonny

sweet look forward to them.


----------



## fallingreason

Any input on how this compares to the NuForce uDac2?  That would be the main competitor for me...


----------



## Swimsonny

fallingreason said:


> Any input on how this compares to the NuForce uDac2?  That would be the main competitor for me...



Sorry I have not heard that. However the sound is struggling to impress me later, it's coloration is becoming quite present, more than the E17 And a lot more than the cricri+, it's just a shame they lack the outputs such as RCA that the D1 have. I am hoping to look at some more DaCs in the price that have similar features but more transparent sound.


----------



## Jonas Kienitz

Well... finally after about something like 60 hours listening to the D1 through my Klipsch S4 and my DT990 Pro (I'm still in the beginning of my headphone saga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) I've decided to share my impressions. First o all let me warn that this is the first time I do something like this, take care considering my opinion.
   
  The build quality is quite good and the fact that everything (even the included USB cable) is gold plated gives a serious look to this DAC/Amp. I've have to admit that even though I had seen many pics of the D1, I was shocked with it's size. It really is small and makes it quite portable (although I don't carry it around with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
   
  Regarding the sound quality I have to say that although it isn't perfect it has impressed me specially because of what it does for the price/features/size. I compared it to my memories of a Fiio E7 I listened not to long ago (sorry no direct comparison :-/ ) and to the headphone output of a M-Audio Fast Track Pro. It has more detail than the first one and even more than the second one. I've to agree with Swimsonny regarding the soundstage: it is a bit compressed. But it is WAY better than any laptop output. 
   
  Analyzing the driving power I have to say that it had plenty of power to drive the DT990 Pro (250 Ohms). Obvously a proper headphone amp would do better. But if you are still in the beginning and want something that you can use later when you buy a bigger amp, this is the thing since it has the RCA outputs which you can connect to the input of an amp until you get a better DAC. And than this one is still an excelent option if you are a lot on the move with your laptop.
   
  That's all folks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> *Sound Quality:*
> 
> However although it is just generally better than the sound straight from the iMac, it does have its faults. One is that it does sound quite compressed with a smaller soundstage and not the best instrument separation. Another is the detail and clarity is also not to great.


 
  Aww that's a shame to hear, I'm looking for a DAC and a seperate Dedicated Amp and it's a shame to hear the DAC on this compresses sound stage... Dt 880 600's don't need to sound any smaller!


----------



## Swimsonny

The similar iBasso DAC seems to begetting some nice things said, the D7 i think Maybe check that out, i think the sound is the biggest let down on this and if in doubt just get the ODAC and Objective 2 combo


----------



## Makiah S

I went with an Audioniest HUD mx1


----------



## Leveler

I ordere this about a week ago and now someone is sending me some DT880s (600ohm) so I really need an external amp, I'm looking at the Schiit Magni but then I guess it would be better to get the Magni/Modi but it would just be a hassle to return the D1, although I compared it's dac paper to paper with the Modi and they have nearly identical specs, including DAC chip.... of course the D1 is more expensive because of the amp but if I get the Magni it would be kind of redundant.
   
  still I don't regret cause i can still have this set-ups:
   
  desk: Macbook->D1>Magni-> DT880
   
  transportable (school, etc): Macbook->D1-> M80
   
  the only thing i like of the Magni/Modi vs D1/Magni is the matching looks


----------



## Parallax982

Has anyone compared the D1 to the Modi? If so, would be great to hear your impressions.


----------



## Leveler

Quote: 





parallax982 said:


> Has anyone compared the D1 to the Modi? If so, would be great to hear your impressions.


 
  Yeah I would also like that, You are the one asking in the Magni/Modi forums if to get a Modi or D1 right? Since you say you don't need an amp I say just go with the Modi.... Has near identical specs, cost less, and well, the extra cost for the D1 is probably for the amp, that you don't need anyways...


----------



## henr1k

Hi!
   
  I'm looking at this for use with my computer (USB) and xbox 360 (toslink). There doesn't seem to be an input switch on it though. Being powered through USB, would I have to select a different audio output on my computer when using it with the xbox?


----------



## OmarCCX

henr1k said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm looking at this for use with my computer (USB) and xbox 360 (toslink). There doesn't seem to be an input switch on it though. Being powered through USB, would I have to select a different audio output on my computer when using it with the xbox?


Once the D1 detecs a toslink cable, it will automatically use that as the audio input. Once you disconnect the toslink cable it'll go back to USB input.


----------



## Leveler

When I turn it on, I get like audible click on the device, and if headphones are connected, also a click on my left channel, those this happens with anyone else?


----------



## OmarCCX

Yeah, everytime it turns on it does a "click" sound.


----------



## Leveler

Quote: 





omarccx said:


> Yeah, everytime it turns on it does a "click" sound.


 
  Thanks, was wondering about that, do you get the click in your headphones if you turn it on while the headphones are connected? BTW, nice to see another Latin-American around here


----------



## OmarCCX

leveler said:


> Thanks, was wondering about that, do you get the click in your headphones if you turn it on while the headphones are connected? BTW, nice to see another Latin-American around here


I do notice that but only on sensitive IEMs, on my Fostex T50RP it's not noticeable at all.


----------



## Leveler

Quote: 





omarccx said:


> I do notice that but only on sensitive IEMs, on my Fostex T50RP it's not noticeable at all.


 
  The headphones I'm using have a fairly low impedance, so that might be it... I have some 600 ohm DT880s coming in the mail, let's see if I get the "click"


----------



## OmarCCX

I sold my D1 yesterday, gonna get an Audinst HUD-Mini just to try something different haha.


----------



## cwgambrell

I've had the Audioengine D1 for about 8 months and have really enjoyed it.  Primarily I listen with Sennheiser 598s but I also own a Grado S80i and an AudioTechnica M50.  I am considering an upgrade to a "better DAC."  I'm also considering purchasing an AKG K702.  What would be your recommendation as to a better DAC - I'm not interested in a "lateral" move - I'd like to make a quality leap to get something that is markedly better than my D1.  Also, what amp would you recommend to pair with the DAC and the K702s.  The D1 drives the HD598s well but I read that the K702s require more power to drive effectively.  I use a Fiio E11 for portable use and it works well paired with the M50s and my IPod Classic (with Apple Lossless).  While price is always a factor, I'd rather save up and get a quality desktop DAC and AMP.  FYI, most of my listening is done on my computer.  Any advice or comments would be much appreciated.


----------



## Leveler

Quote: 





cwgambrell said:


> I've had the Audioengine D1 for about 8 months and have really enjoyed it.  Primarily I listen with Sennheiser 598s but I also own a Grado S80i and an AudioTechnica M50.  I am considering an upgrade to a "better DAC."  I'm also considering purchasing an AKG K702.  What would be your recommendation as to a better DAC - I'm not interested in a "lateral" move - I'd like to make a quality leap to get something that is markedly better than my D1.  Also, what amp would you recommend to pair with the DAC and the K702s.  The D1 drives the HD598s well but I read that the K702s require more power to drive effectively.  I use a Fiio E11 for portable use and it works well paired with the M50s and my IPod Classic (with Apple Lossless).  While price is always a factor, I'd rather save up and get a quality desktop DAC and AMP.  FYI, most of my listening is done on my computer.  Any advice or comments would be much appreciated.


 
  well, I would first upgrade the amp... I think unless you spend a little less than $1000 the difference won't be as noticeable, from what I've red, But what in my opinion looks like a good upgrade is the Yulong D100, at around $400


----------



## henr1k

Quote: 





omarccx said:


> Once the D1 detecs a toslink cable, it will automatically use that as the audio input. Once you disconnect the toslink cable it'll go back to USB input.


 
   
  Thanks for your help! I went ahead and ordered one.


----------



## cwgambrell

Thanks Leveler. Any thoughts on tube amp versus solid state?


----------



## Leveler

Quote: 





cwgambrell said:


> Thanks Leveler. Any thoughts on tube amp versus solid state?


 
  yeah I would also like to read on that, from most reviews I've seen, tubes tend to be warmer, and it seems that generally prefered


----------



## Parallax982

Quote: 





leveler said:


> Yeah I would also like that, You are the one asking in the Magni/Modi forums if to get a Modi or D1 right? Since you say you don't need an amp I say just go with the Modi.... Has near identical specs, cost less, and well, the extra cost for the D1 is probably for the amp, that you don't need anyways...


 
   


 Thanks Leveler. I went ahead and ordered the Modi. After reading the reviews that have been posted so far, sounds like it offers by far the best bang for the buck. Had considered the Bifrost, but for my system (A5+ speakers running MOG and occasional Pandora) would probably be overkill.


----------



## Leveler

Quote: 





parallax982 said:


> Thanks Leveler. I went ahead and ordered the Modi. After reading the reviews that have been posted so far, sounds like it offers by far the best bang for the buck. Had considered the Bifrost, but for my system (A5+ speakers running MOG and occasional Pandora) would probably be overkill.


 
  Enjoy! It sure looks like a fine piece of equipment.


----------



## OmarCCX

parallax982 said:


> Thanks Leveler. I went ahead and ordered the Modi. After reading the reviews that have been posted so far, sounds like it offers by far the best bang for the buck. Had considered the Bifrost, but for my system (A5+ speakers running MOG and occasional Pandora) would probably be overkill.


I read somewhere that a guy couldn't make out the difference between the Modi and the D1. So yeah, the Modi is a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## Parallax982

Quote: 





omarccx said:


> I read somewhere that a guy couldn't make out the difference between the Modi and the D1. So yeah, the Modi is a pretty sweet deal.


 

 There's a thread where a guy could barely tell the difference between the Modi and Bifrost. Of course one's mileage may vary, depending on a lot of factors.


----------



## Swimsonny

The modi seems to be impressing then!


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Anyone compare this to the maverick audio tube magic d1?


----------



## Swimsonny

I was hoping to get my hands on it but have not been able to. If i do i will compare for you!


----------



## Leveler

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> I was hoping to get my hands on it but have not been able to. If i do i will compare for you!


 
  I'm also looking forward


----------



## twg1996

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> *Audioengine D1 DAC Review*
> *Introduction:*
> 
> When I am at home I will listen to my music on the computer. This is for a few simple reasons, it has loads of memory and all my music is on there, it is mainly in low compression FLAC and I will be on my computer for whatever I am doing. The earphones I will be using will differ, right now I am using my Heir Audio 4.Ai but I always swap and change. My computer is an iMac from mid 2010 and one thing that always annoys me is that whatever programme I use to listen to music with, be it iTunes or VLC player, it never sounds nearly as good as one of my sources, even with a good amp you can tell it could be better. The reason for this is quite simple and that is that my iMac does not have a good enough sound card or internal DAC. A DAC is something that transfers the 0s and 1s into the music that we hear and love, from analogue to digital.


 
  isnt it the other way around?


----------



## Swimsonny

wow i can not believe i made a mistake that bad


----------



## twg1996

swimsonny said:


> wow i can not believe i made a mistake that bad


ahaha its alright everyone does it


----------



## ravager

Just got mine today. Looking forward to making that smooth analog into streams of 1s and 0s. : ) I'm going to burn it in before making a critical listen, like the guide says. My plan is to use it for 24/96 16/44.1 from the Airport express, and use it on my 2 channel stereo, but I will be checking how the USB solution sounds, as well.
   
  Modi was out of stock and lacks the optical input I need for my CD player....
   
  I'll post my impressions of this little guy later.
   
  Edit: Unfortunately Airplay won't allow 24/96 to be fed out of the AEX optical jack. So I am using the USB from Mac and it sounds terrific. The clicking on and off of the toslink was driving me batty.


----------



## etys rule

After reading a few positive reviews I ordered one from Amazon. As I enjoy my bass, I am expecting to enjoy this little guy. As I am not looking for a reference quality DAC but rather a fun one I believe this will work out nicely. I will add my impressions later in the week.
   
  I plan on using the DAC into a Matrix Mstage with 627 opamps in class a bias. Should sound sweet and dark. Hopefully it makes my computer sound less sterile.


----------



## ravager

Quote: 





etys rule said:


> After reading a few positive reviews I ordered one from Amazon. As I enjoy my bass, I am expecting to enjoy this little guy. As I am not looking for a reference quality DAC but rather a fun one I believe this will work out nicely. I will add my impressions later in the week.
> 
> I plan on using the DAC into a Matrix Mstage with 627 opamps in class a bias. Should sound sweet and dark. Hopefully it makes my computer sound less sterile.


 
  It definitely will sound less sterile. The D1 is not neutral and seems to add a little bit of warmth. I'm even satisfied with the headphone output, but I am using low impedance cans and IEMs. I think it sounds pretty terrific through my NAD amp with the Grados as well.


----------



## etys rule

Quote: 





ravager said:


> It definitely will sound less sterile. The D1 is not neutral and seems to add a little bit of warmth. I'm even satisfied with the headphone output, but I am using low impedance cans and IEMs. I think it sounds pretty terrific through my NAD amp with the Grados as well.


 
   


 Yes. I am loving it right now.  Everything I run through it sounds that much better. Too bad this little guy gets no love on Head-fi. It figures as I loved the Slim Transporter and from what I've read, they share the same DAC. An AKM something or other. Nice and warm.


----------



## hardness

Picked one up the other week. Been happily using it with my PC -> USB -> D1 -> Marantz PM6004 -> Polk RTi70 and have noticed a cleaner sound than direct from PC. 
   
  I am now in the market for a pair of headphones to test out the amp of the unit. I am so far impressed and am enjoying this


----------



## kanwingshing

Another satisfied owner of the D1 here. Owned it for several months already and is surprised sometimes how close in sound quality it is compare to my Bel Canto DAC1. I personally thinks that if the source material is not exactly audiophile quality this d1 might be all you need.


----------



## FYL941

Some photos of D1 with the creek


----------



## FYL941




----------



## ravager

I bought a pair of SRH840s and have been pairing with the D1 (Macbook Air -> D1 -> SRH840) and I find that this pairing has great synergy, and I have temporarily abandoned the X10s in order to enjoy this setup. I find that I enjoy the warmth the D1 affords in this capacity, and when required, gives me a nice, punchy bass. 
   
  I had just bought the Schiit Modi/Magni and was considering selling the D1, but I am enjoying it too much right now.
   
  The screaming you hear in the background is my wife discovering my Head-Fi-induced purchases. Call it retail therapy. : )


----------



## MahthovenWang

I would like to know how does the D1 compare with the JDS Labs ODAC... I use the iBasso P4 as an amp and I mainly listen to classical and pop music. So any advice?


----------



## oats2012

bought this as a nice partner for my ath m50 and fidelio x1's after reading this review. sounding great so far! thanks for the review effort!


----------



## kingofzero

How do you think the D1 fairs with the K601 / K612? no additional Amp.


----------



## Phishin Phool

Any thoughts or experiences with the audio out on this unit. I am looking for a DAC that can feed my Project sunrise tube amp that would be better than what is in my phone, tablet, disc player. I am going back and forth between this and the Modi as reviews seem to rave about how much better sounding the Modi DAC is than what you should expect for what you pay but it only accepts USB while this one seems to get talk about it being an average DAC but very versatile. It would be nice to have optical and usb input but I really have no interest in the amp as I would use either my tube amp or High end AVR if using a solid state amp. Anyone care to comment on the difference between this an dthe modi's sound?
  
 I guess my question is if you were me what do you think would be more worthwhile for use as a straight DAC ---> analog out


----------



## ravager

phishin phool said:


> I guess my question is if you were me what do you think would be more worthwhile for use as a straight DAC ---> analog out


 
  
 The D1 is "okay" but a bit overpriced. I bought the D1 first, because of the versatility of the optical in and USB along with a headphone amp. The D1 also comes with its own power supply if you are using optical, but that uses the USB port, unfortunately. Since i bought the Modi and Magni, the D1 stays in my backpack and I use it for  my macbook air. You cannot beat the Schitt for the price, in my opinion, especially for analog out to Magni or Asgard, but I am not so sure about a tube amp. The Modi is a steal at < 100 USD.
  
 Not affiliated in any way. Just a satisfied user.
  
http://schiit.com/news/review/modi


----------



## Phishin Phool

ravager said:


> The D1 is "okay" but a bit overpriced. I bought the D1 first, because of the versatility of the optical in and USB along with a headphone amp. The D1 also comes with its own power supply if you are using optical, but that uses the USB port, unfortunately. Since i bought the Modi and Magni, the D1 stays in my backpack and I use it for  my macbook air. You cannot beat the Schitt for the price, in my opinion, especially for analog out to Magni or Asgard, but I am not so sure about a tube amp. The Modi is a steal at < 100 USD.
> 
> Not affiliated in any way. Just a satisfied user.
> 
> http://schiit.com/news/review/modi


 
 I e-mailed Schiit regarding using the Modi with a moblile phone/tablet and this was their respons
  


> It somewhat works with USB OTG, but I can't say we'd recommend it. We haven't had it working reliably here for long using that connection. I suspect it draws too much power.


 
  
 I think I have decided to use a Fiio e17 and am going to use a "Y" adapter that converts the headphone out signal to analog R/L rca outputs and feed the amp that way but can simply remove it and use it on the go when needed.


----------



## ravager

I think the E17 is inferior to either the D1 or the Modi, but at least it does have its own power source. So you said that you wanted it to feed your tube amp, which I am assuming isn't portable? I can tell you that my macbook powers the D1 with no issues, but haven't attempted to use digital out in any portable devices because the head-fi experiences have generally been unfavorable. YMMV.


----------



## Phishin Phool

Yea the digital out tends to suck in phones (the GS3 in particular which I have ) which is why I am looking for an external DAC to process the digital signal and pass along a better analog conversion
 one of the articles I saw that seemed to really favor it was this
http://lifehacker.com/five-best-digital-to-analog-converters-dacs-483393503
  
 (I can get one along with all optional accessories and an A! amp for $140) so I may give it a shot and see how it does- If not I can recoup most of my $$ w/o too much hassle
  
 Once you get to the 'headphone out' stage you are analog and I can feed my amp from there - no concerns with the Fioo amp part at all.
  
 Also could use this 'on the go' forgoing my tube amp and using the  E17 this would allow me to be mobile with my DT990's and the solid state amp oin the E17 as it will drive 250 Ohm cans while my phone & tablet really can't much above a whisper.


----------



## indybrett

I know this is a somewhat old thread, but...
  
 I just received this unit, and will be returning it, and here's why.
  
 1) if you use a USB cable that is more than a couple of feet long, it does not work, at least not with my PC.  I had to use the supplied 1.5ft cable.
 2) it does not even come close to driving my DT990 Pro 250 ohm headphones loud enough.  My Pioneer receiver does a much better job.  I don't even listen that loud.  Perhaps louder than most, but not extreme by any means.
 3) 3.5mm headphone jack.  Really?  Ok, that's my bad.  I should have noticed that before i ordered.
  
 As for sound quality... never got to that part of the review.  No point.


----------



## Makuta11

I recently picked one of these up at RMAF, and I love it so far. I am about to order a Modi as well, so I will make a comparison thread once it arrives. As a side note, I am only interested in the D1 dac, not amp, as it is connected to a dedicated amp and I have a Calyx Kong, which I love, for on the go  listening.


----------



## ravager

indybrett said:


> I know this is a somewhat old thread, but...
> 
> I just received this unit, and will be returning it, and here's why.
> 
> ...


 
 Interesting what you said about the length of the USB cable. I am using a meter-long cable with my Modi, but since I use the D1 as a portable device, I just stick to the supplied cable, which is pretty high quality. The headphone jack is 3.5mm because of the portability. Most portable headphone amps use these as well. I do think the amplifier stage was an afterthought on the D1, but it sufficiently drives my 840s while using with my macbook air. A win for me. I used the RCAs at home. 
  
 Brett I would look at a Modi/Magni for driving those DT990s. Great rig but you do lose portability and spdif inputs.


----------



## ravager

makuta11 said:


> I recently picked one of these up at RMAF, and I love it so far. I am about to order a Modi as well, so I will make a comparison thread once it arrives. As a side note, I am only interested in the D1 dac, not amp, as it is connected to a dedicated amp and I have a Calyx Kong, which I love, for on the go  listening.


 
 Modi uses the same chip as D1 for DAC, but is more neutral because you aren't forced to go through amplifier stage. If you don't need SPDIF, Modi is hard to beat.


----------



## Fidelity King

How would a earphone with 100 ohms like the etymotic er 4s sound with the d1?


----------



## trane1992

will the D1 power beyerdynamic DT770 pro 80 ohm ?


----------



## Itbesandrodoe1

i used the d1 before i got my schiit stack and i can say that i honestly miss the little guy, defiantly did its job for a headphone/speaker combo!


----------



## pokyfudywise

So if I understand this won't be able to drive Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250Ohm?
  
 What about Pioneer SE-A1000 (I heard, that those are pretty good headphones).


----------

